# Have SM, bits, leman russ, chimera W: various non 40K



## mec7z (Jan 28, 2008)

http://s1006.photobucket.com/user/Mike_Cundiff/media/wh15_zpsszdx4iqv.jpg.html?sort=3&o=37

pictures include everything minus chimeara.

everything is available for trade or sale.

I am not looking for any 40K whatsoever.

My needs are
Star wars related- mini busts, sideshow, kotobuykiya, maquettes, newer 3-3/4, black series 6", unleashed
Marvel mini busts, statues
HO/N scale trains- rolling stock, track, 

transformers: various, 3rd party, combiner wars, takara remakes, alternators,

also will sell if need be.

also not pictured are in blister/OOP praetorians.


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

Hey man, could you pm me pricing for the Leman Russ and the bikes without riders


----------

